# AQUATIC POND PLANTS n00b Q's!!!!



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

Does any one live in OR near Seattle WASHINGTON???? 

I have been wanting a BARREL POND but I have no experience with pond plants..... can they live in the pond all year round??? 

it can rain a lot here and in the winter it can snow for about 3 days a year... but its been rarer each year...


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

Tanger said:


> Does any one live in OR near Seattle WASHINGTON????
> 
> I have been wanting a BARREL POND but I have no experience with pond plants..... can they live in the pond all year round???
> 
> it can rain a lot here and in the winter it can snow for about 3 days a year... but its been rarer each year...


I don't live in Washington, but I can tell you that the floating plants like water hyacinth and water lettuce will start to brown and die off when the temperature gets in the 50s. There are some hardy pond lillies that can survive over the winter if you drop them down a foot or two below the surface so the frost/snow doesn't get 'em.

I live in central Ohio and I drain and flip the barrels over in the winter. After keeping the stuff outside during the summer, I always have a ton of fish and plants to giveaway or sell to my local LFS's.


----------



## Tanger (Apr 4, 2006)

where did u buy your barrels from?... i went to home depot and they had some but they didnt look like they were made too well


----------



## KiltyONeal (Jan 25, 2006)

Tanger said:


> where did u buy your barrels from?... i went to home depot and they had some but they didnt look like they were made too well


I got mine from a grocery/general supply store. Many garden centers have them too. Some places mark them down real cheap at the end of the summer. Mine are made from oak and have the Jack Daniels logo on the bottom. I added a plastic liner to make sure no water would leak out. Some hardware stores carry wood-looking barrels that are made from plastic or fiberglass. These can be nice because you don't need to add the liner.


----------

